# My first day past ovulation! join me!



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, i went through ovulation yesterday so i am now one day past ovulation! im so excited to find out if i am pregnant or not, i really hope i am i couldnt bare going through another month of trying and waiting! The thing that caught me off guard was the ovulation pain though... i took three tests yesterday between 9am and 4pm which were all darker than the control line although i didnt actually start ovulating until around 5-6pm, and i know this because i suddenly started cramping very badly, it was as though i was in for a very heavy period! my uterus was killer and i had lots of pain over the left side of my body so im guessing my egg was on the left side! was bloody painful though, i couldnt stretch without feeling pain! im just glad its over now and im hoping this is it for me! so now ive got two weeks to sit around and believe that everything i feel MUST be a sign of pregnany haha, just cant wait to test in two weeks! anyone else a few days past ovulation? join me! :dust:


----------



## mrslouiseb

im 2dpo :) :dust: to you xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

aw thanks, :dust: to you! i am so excited, i cant wait to test in two weeks! when will you be testing? im not sure when my period is due now... i usually have 28 day cycles and my af only lasted four days and i ovulated on the tenth! i think i will be due my af on the 28th but because i ovulated early i think my period will be due earlier, think i will just wait until the 28th to test if i can! x


----------



## SugarPie07

I'm 2DPO as well (even though my ticker says 3 - I O'ed a day later than expected), if you don't mind me joining in! I'm a total POASaholic... I would *like* to wait until at least 10DPO, but I will likely cave on 8DPO (only because it's Father's Day, and how cool would that be??). My luteal phase is normally 12 days, so AF would be due on 20th/21st. For some reason too, it makes me feel better to POAS, even if it is BFN. I guess it feels like I'm doing all I can or something. I did buy a ton of Internet Cheapies just for that reason, though... it can get expensive in a hurry!!

:dust:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

oh i know how you feel! although i dont know how long my phases are because i only came on implanon last month and ive just had my first real af, im usually 28 day cycles although i have ovulated early at cycleday 10 so i suppose i will just have to wait and see! i will probably test around the 28th as that is when my period would of been due, i'll probably cave in though! x


----------



## nikkih1288

Do you mind if I join you? I am 1 dpo today. I could use some friends to wait with :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nikkih1288 said:


> Do you mind if I join you? I am 1 dpo today. I could use some friends to wait with :)

of course you can! i've heard that some people can tell right away when they are pregnant especially after the first pregnancy, has anyone thought about symptoms? since ovulating night ive had terrible heart burn :( x


----------



## Genki

kimberleyrobx said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I am 1 dpo today. I could use some friends to wait with :)
> 
> of course you can! i've heard that some people can tell right away when they are pregnant especially after the first pregnancy, has anyone thought about symptoms? since ovulating night ive had terrible heart burn :( xClick to expand...

Hi! I'm 4 days post ovulation and I'm also getting terrible heart burn, which is not a normal thing for me! Hopefully it means we are both going to get :bfp: soon! Good luck!


----------



## binksmommy

I have no idea if I did O this month.. ALL OPK tests were Neg..I mean not even close to pos :( BUT.. My chart marked CD 12 as a possible O date and I had spotting on CD 13 when I woke up.. BD'ed CD13 at night.. So not sure I have any chance. This is my first month I feel I had a real chance to conceive and then LH surge didn't happen and NO EWCM :( Had dermoid cyst removed last month and couldn't TTC.. but last month CD 13 was my EWCM day.. (I didn't test..because it didn't matter) I have a RX for Clomid in my purse for next month but was hoping I wouldn't need it.. I think I need a true miracle right now to not fill that RX.. :( I'm praying for all of us.. I trust God :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Genki said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I am 1 dpo today. I could use some friends to wait with :)
> 
> of course you can! i've heard that some people can tell right away when they are pregnant especially after the first pregnancy, has anyone thought about symptoms? since ovulating night ive had terrible heart burn :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! I'm 4 days post ovulation and I'm also getting terrible heart burn, which is not a normal thing for me! Hopefully it means we are both going to get :bfp: soon! Good luck!Click to expand...

Oh I hope so too! I only ever got heartburn when I was pregnant or after eating wheatabix which hasn't been in a long time! :dust: to everyone hoping for their BFP! x


----------



## nikkih1288

I am 1 Dpo trying not to symptom spot but I threw up in my mouth like 3 days times today. Yuck!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nikkih1288 said:


> I am 1 Dpo trying not to symptom spot but I threw up in my mouth like 3 days times today. Yuck!!

oh yuck that doesnt sound good! i am now 3dpo, ive had killer heartburn since the day i ovulated (i only ever had heartburn while pregnant with my daughter) and needing to get up and pee during the night:/ since waking up this morning ive had on/off cramps on the left side of my uterus, so im hoping this little egg is on its way to implant itself! :dust:


----------



## g3mani

Hi,
we are ttc since may 2011.can i join you ladies.

I dont use opk.
I have this bad cramp since 9th june 2012.
I think i ovulated on 11th june 2012.
0dpo- horible cramps coulnd sit at work plac.gassy and tired
1dpo- too much of cramps and leg cramps so tiring a sudden sharp pain.unbearable and sensitive bs
2dpo - ie today pulling pain and dull cramp.constipation and supet gassy

AF not due until 26th june 2012.

Keeping my fingers crossed had so many bfn and fedup.
Praying god and loads of wishfull thinking.

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> Hi,
> we are ttc since may 2011.can i join you ladies.
> 
> I dont use opk.
> I have this bad cramp since 9th june 2012.
> I think i ovulated on 11th june 2012.
> 0dpo- horible cramps coulnd sit at work plac.gassy and tired
> 1dpo- too much of cramps and leg cramps so tiring a sudden sharp pain.unbearable and sensitive bs
> 2dpo - ie today pulling pain and dull cramp.constipation and supet gassy
> 
> AF not due until 26th june 2012.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed had so many bfn and fedup.
> Praying god and loads of wishfull thinking.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.

My af isnt due until the 28th june so we have a long wait! i know how you feel though i had terrible cramps when i ovulated and im still cramping here and there three days later! lets hope this is our month! :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

kimberleyrobx said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I am 1 Dpo trying not to symptom spot but I threw up in my mouth like 3 days times today. Yuck!!
> 
> oh yuck that doesnt sound good! i am now 3dpo, ive had killer heartburn since the day i ovulated (i only ever had heartburn while pregnant with my daughter) and needing to get up and pee during the night:/ since waking up this morning ive had on/off cramps on the left side of my uterus, so im hoping this little egg is on its way to implant itself! :dust:Click to expand...

Good Luck!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nikkih1288 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I am 1 Dpo trying not to symptom spot but I threw up in my mouth like 3 days times today. Yuck!!
> 
> oh yuck that doesnt sound good! i am now 3dpo, ive had killer heartburn since the day i ovulated (i only ever had heartburn while pregnant with my daughter) and needing to get up and pee during the night:/ since waking up this morning ive had on/off cramps on the left side of my uterus, so im hoping this little egg is on its way to implant itself! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...

Thanks, this is our first month trying to conceive but i am so impatient already! give me a BIG FAT POSITIVE! x


----------



## g3mani

Thx keeping my fingers crossed sis.
Too much of tension inside my mind.
Still all cramps not able to sit here at work..non stop backpain too.
Praying god to make us all bfp!:baby:

have a little doubt : how soon can we test? ( little impatient though)


----------



## g3mani

@nikkih1288:

All the best.dont worry


----------



## baby0

well if it,s ok to join im apprently 1dpo:shrug: as ctp&[alin3boys] has given me cd13[yesterday] so not feeling anything but with all my last pg heartburn and bruised to touch boobs was a real give away but G,L to all hope we all test BFP :happydance:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> Thx keeping my fingers crossed sis.
> Too much of tension inside my mind.
> Still all cramps not able to sit here at work..non stop backpain too.
> Praying god to make us all bfp!:baby:
> 
> have a little doubt : how soon can we test? ( little impatient though)

i have no idea when to test, apparently some women can see a very faint line around 10dpo and others cant, i'm just going to wait two weeks but knowing me i'll start testing next week lol! x


----------



## nikkih1288

kimberleyrobx this is only our second. I fully understand. :hugs:


----------



## SugarPie07

kimberleyrobx said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> Thx keeping my fingers crossed sis.
> Too much of tension inside my mind.
> Still all cramps not able to sit here at work..non stop backpain too.
> Praying god to make us all bfp!:baby:
> 
> have a little doubt : how soon can we test? ( little impatient though)
> 
> i have no idea when to test, apparently some women can see a very faint line around 10dpo and others cant, i'm just going to wait two weeks but knowing me i'll start testing next week lol! xClick to expand...

I would like to wait two weeks too, but I pretty much know that I'll get the best of myself! At least I'm self aware, haha!


----------



## mimismom

I think we o'd on the.same day. Now 3 dpo all I got is sore boobs


----------



## kimberleyrobx

all i have is cramping since ovulation days, and heartburn:/


----------



## mimismom

Glad I it someone to symptom spot with!


----------



## SugarPie07

4dpo... lots of gas (isn't that wonderful for all around me, lol), heartburn last night, a craving for a big, fat hamburger last night, headachy/crampy and boobs that are starting to get sore. Hmphf... gonna be a long TWW.


----------



## nearlythere38

hi girls its ov day here i think!! @Kimberlyrob, when was your lo born? i have a 9 month old too and now on first month trying x


----------



## mimismom

Yessssss this gas is.something else and this is exactly how I was when o.was preggo the first time and I didnt know why I was so gasssy


----------



## mimismom

I feel so bad sitting.here with my coworker just gassy as ever. Oh and I was slp at 8:30 last night


----------



## nikkih1288

I am 2dpo and got gurgling in my stomach and sudden wave of nausea today.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> hi girls its ov day here i think!! @Kimberlyrob, when was your lo born? i have a 9 month old too and now on first month trying x

my due date was august 15th 2011 but i was six days late, i went into labour saturday morning 04:00am and had emily by emergency c-section sunday morning at 04:13a... august 21st :) x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ive had on/off cramping since ovulation day three days ago and i was sleepy earlier and slept for almost 3 hours:/! had major heartburn since ovulating and had a migraine the night after ovulation:/ x


----------



## g3mani

Having cramps and lower back.gassy and very tired.
Very tensed


----------



## baby0

so im 3dpo well thats what i think but gonna bd just in case for the nxt 4 days but syptoms 
well im not a very good eater but having the feeling that im hungry all the time little bit back ache not really noticible yesterday lastnight and now i have heartburn but then i am eating big mac,s with lots of black pepper the curry sauce frm mc d,s and hellmans mayonaise got quite sicky when hanging out the washing once i was sick i felt fine 
so thats me for another day xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x


----------



## mimismom

kimberleyrobx said:


> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x

Lower back cramps just started. 4 dpo temp still slightly elevated.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mimismom said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x
> 
> Lower back cramps just started. 4 dpo temp still slightly elevated.Click to expand...

oh that sounds promising! im not charting my temps, i am also 4dpo! x


----------



## mimismom

Thanks! I was so mad when I couldnt find my thermometer. Then dh found it.dd probably hid it. Befor ov it was steady at 97.6 then after it was 98.34 98.04 and now 98.17. Fxi hope we allget bfp that would be amazing


----------



## piya

hi can i join in I might be 4dpo today.. as per ff.. its usual for me to have heart burn, i got it..now also.. but sensitive nipps is my first positive sign at 3 dpo.. may be clomid effect..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

piya said:


> hi can i join in I might be 4dpo today.. as per ff.. its usual for me to have heart burn, i got it..now also.. but sensitive nipps is my first positive sign at 3 dpo.. may be clomid effect..

of course you can! that sounds good, funny how we're all symptom spotting lol x


----------



## Genki

kimberleyrobx said:


> piya said:
> 
> 
> hi can i join in I might be 4dpo today.. as per ff.. its usual for me to have heart burn, i got it..now also.. but sensitive nipps is my first positive sign at 3 dpo.. may be clomid effect..
> 
> of course you can! that sounds good, funny how we're all symptom spotting lol xClick to expand...

Talk about symptom spotting! The heartburn is receeding but left with a feeling like I can't swallow properly. Very uncomfortable. 

My husband is convinced I'm just stressed but still hoping it's a symptom.


----------



## SugarPie07

Can't help but symptom spot, even if I tell myself not too!

Holy emotions batman... I was a wreck yesterday. Now given, I was fighting with the bank over the re-fi of our house, and I had a shitty day at work... but I seriously went home and cried like a baby. That is soooo not normal for me! I finally dragged myself out of the house to the gym and that finally made me feel better.

Boobs are full, and they almost hurt, but not really - and they usually do by now (weird)... really twingy and crampy too, which lasts pretty much all day. I've been super tired too. My gas has subsided for the most part, which I'm sure everyone is thankful for, hahaha. Temps remain high too, so I'm hopeful!!!!


----------



## SugarPie07

mimismom said:


> Thanks! I was so mad when I couldnt find my thermometer. Then dh found it.dd probably hid it. Befor ov it was steady at 97.6 then after it was 98.34 98.04 and now 98.17. Fxi hope we allget bfp that would be amazing

Temps look good!! Woohoo!!


----------



## SugarPie07

kimberleyrobx said:


> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x

I have to admit... I took one too yesterday! It's like they talk to me through the closet wall :)


----------



## mimismom

SugarPie07 said:


> Can't help but symptom spot, even if I tell myself not too!
> 
> Holy emotions batman... I was a wreck yesterday. Now given, I was fighting with the bank over the re-fi of our house, and I had a shitty day at work... but I seriously went home and cried like a baby. That is soooo not normal for me! I finally dragged myself out of the house to the gym and that finally made me feel better.
> 
> Boobs are full, and they almost hurt, but not really - and they usually do by now (weird)... really twingy and crampy too, which lasts pretty much all day. I've been super tired too. My gas has subsided for the most part, which I'm sure everyone is thankful for, hahaha. Temps remain high too, so I'm hopeful!!!!

My thoughts exactly. I was like no gas, whew thats good for everyone else. Lollol
I had itchy nipples after my shower last night


----------



## piya

u know heartburn.. i feel on n off but in all my cycles..... why.. these ... symptoms... cannt... be... sure... of.... BFP... If.... they ..... comes....


----------



## piya

SugarPie07 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x
> 
> I have to admit... I took one too yesterday! It's like they talk to me through the closet wall :)Click to expand...

to avoid this:growlmad:.. I dont know where they r.... its in my hubby's cave... hidden... or else i would had done the same myself..:haha:


----------



## SugarPie07

piya said:


> SugarPie07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x
> 
> I have to admit... I took one too yesterday! It's like they talk to me through the closet wall :)Click to expand...
> 
> to avoid this:growlmad:.. I dont know where they r.... its in my hubby's cave... hidden... or else i would had done the same myself..:haha:Click to expand...

What a great idea! My DH just makes fun of me :)

He'll say... "Did you pee on a stick today? I did, outside, and nothing happened!"


----------



## nearlythere38

im feeling quite positive! i expect i am only 1 or 2dpo, but having hot flashes, slight dizzy spells, lots of cm and slighlty nauseous. i distinctly remember the hot flashes with my previous pregnancies. and just read this - https://www.ovulationsymptoms123.com/post-ovulation-symptoms/


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I join you please? Im 3DPO Im feeling pretty fab except I keep having dizzy spells. Very odd xx


----------



## mimismom

nearlythere38 said:


> im feeling quite positive! i expect i am only 1 or 2dpo, but having hot flashes, slight dizzy spells, lots of cm and slighlty nauseous. i distinctly remember the hot flashes with my previous pregnancies. and just read this - https://www.ovulationsymptoms123.com/post-ovulation-symptoms/

But why.would I be reading this feeling my bbs? Smh Yep im preggo! Speaking it.into existance. And I had a badddd toothache yesterday! Had bad toothaches during dd pregnancy amd it stopped once I gave birth.lol

Gotta love symptom spotting.but.lets all make a promisr that no matter.the outcome we will remember that symptom spotting made tww easier to go through and we have to find a.was to get through.all possible outcomes. If im.not preggo I have to wait 4 months before I can try again. :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

thats a good wee website, i'll be checking it every day haha x


----------



## baby0

me to thought that web site was well worth a look and so it was thanks i also will be checking it regularx


----------



## nearlythere38

man i think i am just adding symptoms on too but been food shopping tonight and it was like i hadnt been fed for a week, i wanted everything. bought far too much shit lol munchies


----------



## nearlythere38

not sure if you ladies have seen already, but clearblue are doing a study, they will send u a free preg tet with conception indicator, plus another free test. u just have to complete a form and return the completed test to them - https://www.clearblue.com/uk/index.php


----------



## SugarPie07

I can add heartburn to my day... and a TON of it. I almost couldn't eat lunch because it's so bad :( Yuck!


----------



## mimismom

Aw man that offer is for ose in the uk


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> man i think i am just adding symptoms on too but been food shopping tonight and it was like i hadnt been fed for a week, i wanted everything. bought far too much shit lol munchies

haha, same here! we went a walk to tesco for CAT FOOD and came back with £75 worth of crap! :/


----------



## g3mani

Horrible lower back ache..too hungry..heavy feeling uterus area.gng crazy.mild cramps and pulling pain left side whole ab area so how s it gng for u guys


----------



## piya

my sensitive nips have gone.. just on n of discomfort in lower abs, slight painfull calf muscles..


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning All
Thanks for the CB link I have ordered mine :) I have 2 exams today so head is pounding then thats me finished college and hopefully off to uni :)
I am 4DPO today and for the past 2 days have been dizzy but apart from that I feel fab, shattered this morning but that is thanks to the exams lol :) 
How is everyone else? x


----------



## piya

good luck for exams dear


----------



## mimismom

i'm at work... part-time job, blah. but im doing ok have to go to the full time job right after this one.


----------



## mummy3ds

Thanks Piya, how are things with you? x


----------



## g3mani

Good luck for exam! Lots of baby dust to all:happydance:


----------



## g3mani

Am so restless and tired.OMG have to wait to test..phew..thats irritating..AF due on 25th june can i test around 23 ? or should i wait


----------



## g3mani

piya said:


> my sensitive nips have gone.. just on n of discomfort in lower abs, slight painfull calf muscles..

 i have crampy calf muslces and lower back pain too..
atleast if i get BFP , i can accept all these pain with joy.
Since am clueless , this is so tiring:sleep:


----------



## mummy3ds

g3mani said:


> Am so restless and tired.OMG have to wait to test..phew..thats irritating..AF due on 25th june can i test around 23 ? or should i wait

How many DPO are you? Im 4 today and testing next Thursday as we are off to my folks Thurs night and then on honeymoon on Sat x


----------



## g3mani

mummy3ds said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> Am so restless and tired.OMG have to wait to test..phew..thats irritating..AF due on 25th june can i test around 23 ? or should i wait
> 
> How many DPO are you? Im 4 today and testing next Thursday as we are off to my folks Thurs night and then on honeymoon on Sat xClick to expand...

 i dont chart or use opk. based on cramps and mentrual calender i think am on 4 or 5 dpo


----------



## mummy3ds

I dont temp or OPK either looks like we are in a simular cycle :)


----------



## g3mani

mummy3ds said:


> I dont temp or OPK either looks like we are in a simular cycle :)

oh gud to know we are in same boat!


----------



## nearlythere38

morning ladies...good luck in your exam!! when r u planning on goin to uni?

im absolutely knackered, dizzy spells if i get up too quick, still got headaches, nausea, almost sick this morning changing ds dirty nappy, boobs still tender at sides. x


----------



## mimismom

hey we are all close. I am due on the 25th also 5dpo


----------



## g3mani

mimismom said:


> hey we are all close. I am due on the 25th also 5dpo

cool! so when shall we test ?


----------



## g3mani

how do add currently feeling tab under ur name?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> how do add currently feeling tab under ur name?

Go to your user CP and do it there x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Morning ladies! Wow ive missed out on everyones comments this morning lol, looks like we are all having the same symptoms so it can only be two things! either AF is on her way or we're all getting BFP! My symptoms havent really changed since ovulation day, backache, cramp to the left side of my abdomen and heartburn... been feeling tired earlier at night and very watery cm, keep thinking my af has come early just to go to the toilet and wipe nothing! i dont have tender nips but they do feel heavier than usual and last night i had a searing pain on the RIGHT side of my abdomen when i bent over, no idea what thats about! does any one else have different symptoms today? for the past couple of days my sinuses have been blocked, not sure if thats a symptom though x


----------



## nearlythere38

i got blocked sinuses, like a cold but without the sneezing etc. both times before i got bfp. im crazy hungry lol x


----------



## g3mani

kimberleyrobx said:


> Morning ladies! Wow ive missed out on everyones comments this morning lol, looks like we are all having the same symptoms so it can only be two things! either AF is on her way or we're all getting BFP! My symptoms havent really changed since ovulation day, backache, cramp to the left side of my abdomen and heartburn... been feeling tired earlier at night and very watery cm, keep thinking my af has come early just to go to the toilet and wipe nothing! i dont have tender nips but they do feel heavier than usual and last night i had a searing pain on the RIGHT side of my abdomen when i bent over, no idea what thats about! does any one else have different symptoms today? for the past couple of days my sinuses have been blocked, not sure if thats a symptom though x

Thanks !

I have some burning stretchy feeling on my tummy, below my navel (TMI) .thought its skin and applied aloe vera gel nothing helps,nothings visible on skin though.

I donno whether its skin deep or muscle or something else.everytime i move that area burns more ( similar to burning feeling when we burn our skin in heat or fire)



:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

This month I have no symptoms very odd.


----------



## mimismom

i say we test on the 25th lol, too late?

nikki well having no symptoms must be a sure sign of pregnancy. lol my job is to symtpom spot an darn it I just gave you one lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I honestly dont know when my next af is due, i ovulated early this month, on day 10! and my af was only four days long and light, i expect a period by 28th so i think i will test around then if i can wait that long! i might start testing once a day after 10dpo, seeing as i have 12 pregnancy tests just sitting in my cupboard in the bathroom lol! x


----------



## piya

i will test 12dpo.. till then fingers crossed for all.. lol.. babydust :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## nearlythere38

im a poas addict. already have 4 here just ordered some cheapies so just gonna do 1 a day from tomorrow lol. just to fulfil my addiction


----------



## mimismom

I Will be,testing nezt friday on June 22nd which woul make me 12dpo,as well


----------



## nikkih1288

OK I just had a complete breakdown at the DMV. Started crying because I had to go get my marriage license and continued to cry for an hour and a half. I'm not sure what that was about LOL. When I got back they took me right away and I got everything changed over. They must have thought I was crazy. I can't help but wonder if I'm preggers LOL.


----------



## SugarPie07

Wow, I missed a lot too! Good Morning everyone (at least morning here :))!

Good luck on your exam Mummy3ds!

6dpo - TMI... Terrible diarrhea yesterday - whew! I think it's done with now. Heartburn is gone so far too, but it's still early in the day. I had a temp dip yesterday and it shot back up today - which gave me so much hope that I'm almost giddy!!! :happydance: I'm not a morning person by any means, but getting to temp in the morning makes me look forward to waking up, haha! Funny the things that excite me now.

Still crampy and heavy boobs (but not so much sore). My back hurts something awful too... so much so that it was hard to bend over and put shoes and socks on this morning. I did have a softball game last night and that could be part of it, but it's not usually this bad.

I've been sneezing and stuffy too, which is weird. Kimberleyrobx, I hope that means good stuff for us!!

Nearlythere38, I'm a POAS addict too. I'm sure I'll cave on Sunday - Father's Day, cause it would be so cool to have a BFP on that day - I'll only be 8dpo, but what the heck... I've got a ton of ICs. I won't use my good ones until the 20th which will be 11dpo (if AF hasn't shown up). I'm due the 20th/21st.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Cheers to us all hopefully getting our BFP this month! x


----------



## mummy3ds

Well the exams went well and Im now officially finished college. I start uni in September :) 
I have been sneezing and blowing my nose all day and generally feel shattered but I do believe that is down to so much studying (the shattered bit) as for the cold who knows where it came from lol
Right Im off for a bath and to chill for a bit as we are off out with friends for dinner tonight, If I dont manage to get on over the weekend, hope everyone has a fab weekend and for those who are testing on Sunday good luck xx


----------



## mimismom

AFM: you guys would not believe that I really did the bleach test (i'm a weirdo) lol.
hubby did it with me and it was hillarious. if you need a laugh this may be what you need to do. so we took a cup of urine and added it to a cup of bleach. if it foams it is suppose to mean you are pregnant. when i tell you dh'S cup foamed way more than mine... it was soooo funny i was like well congratulations to you because obviously you are more pregnant than I am. sigghhhh. the picture below shows his cup and mine and you can clearly see which one is his. lol #FAIL:shrug:

DISCLOSURE: IF YOU DO THIS DO IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA, AND BEWARE THE CUP GET WARM

I HAD ALREADY READ THAT IT DIDNT WORK HOWEVER IT WAS GOOD SOURCE OF ENTERTAINMENT :coffee:


----------



## mimismom

mummy3ds said:


> Well the exams went well and Im now officially finished college. I start uni in September :)
> I have been sneezing and blowing my nose all day and generally feel shattered but I do believe that is down to so much studying (the shattered bit) as for the cold who knows where it came from lol
> Right Im off for a bath and to chill for a bit as we are off out with friends for dinner tonight, If I dont manage to get on over the weekend, hope everyone has a fab weekend and for those who are testing on Sunday good luck xx

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS ON SUCH A WONDEFUL ACCOMPLISHMENT:happydance:


----------



## mimismom

More symptom spotting. Why did i read The symptoms of early pg. I Just experienced cramping lower tummy Then it was follw by The stabby pains Like someone sticking me with a needle. Now lower..bsck pains. Blah! Lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mimismom said:


> afm: You guys would not believe that i really did the bleach test (i'm a weirdo) lol.
> Hubby did it with me and it was hillarious. If you need a laugh this may be what you need to do. So we took a cup of urine and added it to a cup of bleach. If it foams it is suppose to mean you are pregnant. When i tell you dh's cup foamed way more than mine... It was soooo funny i was like well congratulations to you because obviously you are more pregnant than i am. Sigghhhh. The picture below shows his cup and mine and you can clearly see which one is his. Lol #fail:shrug:
> 
> Disclosure: If you do this do in a well ventilated area, and beware the cup get warm
> 
> i had already read that it didnt work however it was good source of entertainment :coffee:
> 
> View attachment 422155


laughing my fucking arse off! Lol!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

well ladies i have a serious update to make! all day today i have had very watery cm as i said in my last posts! well i am sitting in bed with my hubster right now, we have just had sex and i went to the toilet and wiped blood! although it wasnt red or anything, just a light pink color! what do you think ladies? implantation or maybe just DTD too hard?! im sitting here right now cramping and since ovulation day i keep having pins and needles in my feet! x


----------



## nearlythere38

ooo i think it could be, especially with the cm!!! i woke up this morning and because i had a full bladDer and needed to pee, had the most awful cramps and needed to go asap to relieve it


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> ooo i think it could be, especially with the cm!!! i woke up this morning and because i had a full bladDer and needed to pee, had the most awful cramps and needed to go asap to relieve it

Oh i had that ALL the time when i was heavily pregnant, it hurt to get out of bed because my bladder was so full and emily was squashing it! the blood is gone now it was only a little last night, i am so excited i hope it was implantation! i did a pg test this morning and it was negative so i'll give it a few days and test again :) how are you? any more symptoms? x


----------



## nearlythere38

fingers crossed for u  i just feel different, on and off achy pains in bbs at the sides, random dizzy spells, mild headache, slightly crampy and hungry n nauseous at the same time lol. this wait is gonna drag


----------



## kimberleyrobx

oh i know, i wish we could fast forward a couple of weeks! x


----------



## g3mani

_hi friends!

I don't have much symptoms other than some cramp on my lower abs and little yellow cm last night..
Lower back pain and very low energy are always there..

am either on 5dpo or 6 dpo am not sure.Keeping my fingers crossed..

@ Kimberly : Best of luck..good to know about your pink spotting

_


----------



## kimberleyrobx

well all morning i have been cramping and i am having lower back ache, very dull so just a bit uncomfortable, i hope this is it! very excited to test, might start testing later! x


----------



## g3mani

hi ladies! 

Had a mild diarrhea and was all weepy for all silly reasons last night..Couldn't sleep properly too much of trip to washroom. Still mild cramp persists with lower back ache.

Always hungry but not craving anything particularly.
:munch:


----------



## mummy3ds

I have no symptoms and my cold has disappeared we will see :-/ xx


----------



## g3mani

Let this be our month! 

Keeping fingers crossed

:dust:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Morning ladies! I dont have much to say either, still the same symptoms and my cm is still very watery, feels like im peeing my knickers five times a day! i keep getting tingly nipples and tired all the time, but other than that nothing new to spot. my cramping has stopped for now but no doubt it'll be back in the afternoon! i slept three and a half hours yesterday afternoon and three hours the day before... and still knackered once been awake an hour! jeeso:/


----------



## nearlythere38

not much change here really. kimberley how many dpo r u? the cm was my main sign with both mine x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> not much change here really. kimberley how many dpo r u? the cm was my main sign with both mine x

I am 7dpo and positive i experienced implantation on 5dpo! since this morning i have had terrible heartburn and cramping, lower back ache, ouch:(


----------



## nikkih1288

Fingers crossed for you Kimberely.

I have no symptoms at 5dpo. Normally by now my nipples hurt, I'm cramping, and nauseous. I just am an emotional wreck . Guess I just wait and see.


----------



## SugarPie07

8dpo- thought I'd test this morning and it was BFN. I knew it would be, but couldn't help myself, being Father's Day and all.

Side note - my DH has surprised me in such a sweet way :) He knows some of what I do... temping, OPKing, and POAS, and he's been poking fun at me, which is just his way. He means no harm, and it's quite endearing. Well, he'd been asking me when it was time for me to POAS, which at first, I thought he was asking so he could make jokes and such. Then I realized that he was asking because he was that excited for me to do it (and hopefully get a BFP). I almost cried when I realized that - and realized his excitement too. He's been totally on board from the beginning, but doesn't show things like that often. Even this morning, I got up to take my morning pee (and POAS), and when I came back to bed, he popped up and asked how it went. :cloud9:

Symptoms - temp spike again this morning - went from 97.56 yesterday (where it's been hovering since O) to 97.9 this morning. Implantation spike?? I hope. Lots of dull, achy cramps, backache, a little bloated, and 2nd morning that I've had to get up to do #2 (repeatedly - sorry about TMI).

Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

SugarPie07 said:


> 8dpo- thought I'd test this morning and it was BFN. I knew it would be, but couldn't help myself, being Father's Day and all.
> 
> Side note - my DH has surprised me in such a sweet way :) He knows some of what I do... temping, OPKing, and POAS, and he's been poking fun at me, which is just his way. He means no harm, and it's quite endearing. Well, he'd been asking me when it was time for me to POAS, which at first, I thought he was asking so he could make jokes and such. Then I realized that he was asking because he was that excited for me to do it (and hopefully get a BFP). I almost cried when I realized that - and realized his excitement too. He's been totally on board from the beginning, but doesn't show things like that often. Even this morning, I got up to take my morning pee (and POAS), and when I came back to bed, he popped up and asked how it went. :cloud9:
> 
> Symptoms - temp spike again this morning - went from 97.56 yesterday (where it's been hovering since O) to 97.9 this morning. Implantation spike?? I hope. Lots of dull, achy cramps, backache, a little bloated, and 2nd morning that I've had to get up to do #2 (repeatedly - sorry about TMI).
> 
> Have a wonderful day ladies!!

aw that is so sweet! i am the same though, i used to go for a #2 once a day at night time but now i am feeling so gassy and end up going two or three times a day! (TMI) i can usually hold my pee in all night until i decide to get up in the morning but now im having to go pee during the night or as soon as i wake up to turn over in bed, its so annoying! cramping and back ache still, dont want to take any paracetamol or anything though so i can tell how long it lasts for x


----------



## nearlythere38

im still having random dizzy spells if i stand or move too quickly. was seeing black spots during one of them today. my back is aching. i feel knackered and achy like Im due AF but its only like 4-5 dpo.


----------



## mimismom

Things still The same here as well, sore bbs,, crampy, temp at 98.11 98.34 yesterday. Baby dust to all. I had to satisfy.my poas.craving and used an opk and it was,negative but a faint Blue line HoPe Thats a sign fxd. I Will be picking up some cheap tests and dont know how Long i can keep from testing. Suppose to test The 25 Then moved it to The 22nd. Soooooo i Will probably give in and test sooner than That smh


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Well ladies i think i definitely am pregnant, i havent got positive tests yet but for the past three days i have took afternoon naps when emily goes for hers and i have slept for three and a half hours every day! im just awake from this nap, and i slept for FOUR HOURS! and i am still tired! jesus christ, if i am offically pregnant i am going to have no social life because all i will be doing is sleeping! just so tired now a days, never used to go for naps until emily was just born but i stopped napping months ago! im still cramping and having back pain, i can tell this pregnancy is going to kill me! x


----------



## nearlythere38

kimberleyrobx said:


> Well ladies i think i definitely am pregnant, i havent got positive tests yet but for the past three days i have took afternoon naps when emily goes for hers and i have slept for three and a half hours every day! im just awake from this nap, and i slept for FOUR HOURS! and i am still tired! jesus christ, if i am offically pregnant i am going to have no social life because all i will be doing is sleeping! just so tired now a days, never used to go for naps until emily was just born but i stopped napping months ago! im still cramping and having back pain, i can tell this pregnancy is going to kill me! x

i know what u mean. i have a gut instinct that i am. i just feel it. but i dont feel like i should say it cos i will look daft if im not x


----------



## SugarPie07

nearlythere38 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i think i definitely am pregnant, i havent got positive tests yet but for the past three days i have took afternoon naps when emily goes for hers and i have slept for three and a half hours every day! im just awake from this nap, and i slept for FOUR HOURS! and i am still tired! jesus christ, if i am offically pregnant i am going to have no social life because all i will be doing is sleeping! just so tired now a days, never used to go for naps until emily was just born but i stopped napping months ago! im still cramping and having back pain, i can tell this pregnancy is going to kill me! x
> 
> i know what u mean. i have a gut instinct that i am. i just feel it. but i dont feel like i should say it cos i will look daft if im not xClick to expand...

I feel that way too!! I don't want to jinx anything though. DH keeps askin me if I feel preggers, and I want to say yes so bad! I just tell him tat I really don't know what being preggo feels like :)


----------



## mummy3ds

I dont feel pg this month apart from the cramping and the pain in my left side atm I feel nothing :( Im 6DPO xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

SugarPie07 said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i think i definitely am pregnant, i havent got positive tests yet but for the past three days i have took afternoon naps when emily goes for hers and i have slept for three and a half hours every day! im just awake from this nap, and i slept for FOUR HOURS! and i am still tired! jesus christ, if i am offically pregnant i am going to have no social life because all i will be doing is sleeping! just so tired now a days, never used to go for naps until emily was just born but i stopped napping months ago! im still cramping and having back pain, i can tell this pregnancy is going to kill me! x
> 
> i know what u mean. i have a gut instinct that i am. i just feel it. but i dont feel like i should say it cos i will look daft if im not xClick to expand...
> 
> I feel that way too!! I don't want to jinx anything though. DH keeps askin me if I feel preggers, and I want to say yes so bad! I just tell him tat I really don't know what being preggo feels like :)Click to expand...

i think i definitely am although same here i dont want to jinx it! i want to test so bad and get my BFP! ive tested three times already, but of course its still too early! just thought i'd try my luck lol x


----------



## binksmommy

Sugarpie07 most woman don't "feel" pregnant until 2nd trimester. My first pregnancy 8 years ago I didn't know I was preggo until I was so sick..I gave in and was thinking I need medication to get over my "flu" ..Took a pregnancy test before doing to Dr so I knew I would be safe for the medication and test was positive before I was done pee peeing on it :) LOL.. I was floored!! I was 7 weeks..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> I dont feel pg this month apart from the cramping and the pain in my left side atm I feel nothing :( Im 6DPO xx

with emily i had no idea i was pregnant until i tested after my period was late by two weeks, we were not trying, not preventing but i was in denial! the only give away was that i was two weeks late and (i was on a diet before finding out i was pregnant) while sitting at the bus stop waiting for a bus to take me home, my belly was growling something awful, i was dieting and lunch was another three hours away. i was so used to the hunger pains that they never bothered me... but these hunger pains were killer! could hear my belly a mile away and it felt like i was starving, it was so sore and painful! and then i remembered i'd been feeling sick every time i was on the bus, so i went to the pharmacy across the road and bought a clear blue test at £10! i got home, took the test and saw the negative line and thought 'well that was a waste of a tenner!' and got changed into my PJ's. I looked at the test again five minutes later and there it was, a beautiful bright blue cross. I immediately called my mum (who was at work) and asked her to buy me more tests, i was in total disbelief! had my first midwife appointment at 6 weeks x


----------



## mimismom

7dpo and hubby.conviced me to poas being That its fathers day. Bfn but neither of.us expected it..to be positive. But Just for fun i Made him stay in the bathroom with me aaand.he had to administer The test. I Think he Will Think twice about convincing me to test next time. Guess i Will test everyday until iM suppose to get af. I really HoPe i am though


----------



## mimismom

Congrats to you all That feel preggars i HoPe you guys receive confirmation reallt soon. I Too geel different but trying to convince myself That i never notice This before That i just never paid This much attention before. Ugh jusy cant help to HoPe n pray


----------



## g3mani

Am all emotional and weepy today.feel so depressed.
Loads of cramp and bacj ache to add to it.

Feeling so lobely and irritated.god help me.


----------



## nearlythere38

sorry for the tmi but had to wear a pantyliner today, having so much watery cm. as soon as i got out of.bed felt like i had wet my pants :-/


----------



## mummy3ds

nearlythere38 said:


> sorry for the tmi but had to wear a pantyliner today, having so much watery cm. as soon as i got out of.bed felt like i had wet my pants :-/


Hopefully that is a good sign, how many DPO are you?
Im feeling a bit out of it today, got cramping and sore bbs but just dont feel pg :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> sorry for the tmi but had to wear a pantyliner today, having so much watery cm. as soon as i got out of.bed felt like i had wet my pants :-/

I know what you mean ive been like this since ovulation day! its so annoying! x


----------



## SugarPie07

I went on a POAS shopping spree yesterday - two 3 packs of cheapies from Shopko and one 3 pack of FRER. I think I have about 20 ICs at home too... I'm well stocked!

BFN on ShopKo cheapie this morning :( It's still early though, only 9dpo. Super crampy this morning, almost like AF crampy, but early for that too. I'd be super disappointed, but my temp is still high. So, that gives me hope!!!

I had a dream about BFPs last night. *sigh* I hate waking up and realizing it was a dream. This happened to me last cycle. This dream, though, I told DH and we ended up wrapped in each other's arms crying with happiness. 
And then I woke up. :nope:

I got my hair done over the weekend and both my hairdresser and the one beside me were pregnant. If I'm not, the universe must be playing a horrible joke on me. 

One other super weird thing... haha... DH and I went bowling on Saturday, and I bowled 2 of my best games ever (and by quite a bit). I told him I must be pregnant, cause that never happens!!!

So yeah, crampy, bloated, a little gassiness returned, backache, and full boobs. Speaking of CM Nearlythere38 and Kimberleyrobx, I've got a ton too, and have had it since I O'd - so much so that I looked down at my undies yesterday and was shocked! :dohh: Hope it's all good!!

Good luck ladies, and have a great day :) Luckily, I have a big training to give at work this afternoon, so I'll have something to keep me busy busy!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

SugarPie07 said:


> I went on a POAS shopping spree yesterday - two 3 packs of cheapies from Shopko and one 3 pack of FRER. I think I have about 20 ICs at home too... I'm well stocked!
> 
> BFN on ShopKo cheapie this morning :( It's still early though, only 9dpo. Super crampy this morning, almost like AF crampy, but early for that too. I'd be super disappointed, but my temp is still high. So, that gives me hope!!!
> 
> I had a dream about BFPs last night. *sigh* I hate waking up and realizing it was a dream. This happened to me last cycle. This dream, though, I told DH and we ended up wrapped in each other's arms crying with happiness.
> And then I woke up. :nope:
> 
> I got my hair done over the weekend and both my hairdresser and the one beside me were pregnant. If I'm not, the universe must be playing a horrible joke on me.
> 
> One other super weird thing... haha... DH and I went bowling on Saturday, and I bowled 2 of my best games ever (and by quite a bit). I told him I must be pregnant, cause that never happens!!!
> 
> So yeah, crampy, bloated, a little gassiness returned, backache, and full boobs. Speaking of CM Nearlythere38 and Kimberleyrobx, I've got a ton too, and have had it since I O'd - so much so that I looked down at my undies yesterday and was shocked! :dohh: Hope it's all good!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, and have a great day :) Luckily, I have a big training to give at work this afternoon, so I'll have something to keep me busy busy!!

Oh sounds promising! I am also trying to keep busy, i keep having to pee every 1-2 hours, and barely anything comes out! and when i do go for a pee, i have to tell myself to PUT THAT TEST DOWN! its unbelievable how much i want to test every time i go to the loo! x


----------



## nearlythere38

well i got a positive opk on the afternoon on day 13 and the morning of day 14, it was negative by the afternoon....so i think i maybe ov'd over night.which would make me about 5dpo. im cramping like a bitch and in my back too. it almost feels like early labour contractions lol x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> well i got a positive opk on the afternoon on day 13 and the morning of day 14, it was negative by the afternoon....so i think i maybe ov'd over night.which would make me about 5dpo. im cramping like a bitch and in my back too. it almost feels like early labour contractions lol x

thats exactly how ive been feeling since ovulation day! i sit down and think, ah the cramps have gone! well they were actually just taking a break, because every time i stand or walk around the come running back to ruin me! i hope i dont feel this way all through pregnancy, god i wouldnt know i was in labour until im established haha, looks like hubster is getting all my abuse he's fed up with my mood swings already! x


----------



## g3mani

Hi ladies,
i.am.having severe mood swings.lower bck acjr.and very frequent trips to washroom.
Same pinch..cramp is still on and off.vivid.dreams..so confused.this 1ww is horrible.
Praying constantly....


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> Hi ladies,
> i.am.having severe mood swings.lower bck acjr.and very frequent trips to washroom.
> Same pinch..cramp is still on and off.vivid.dreams..so confused.this 1ww is horrible.
> Praying constantly....

I know exactly how you feel, my cramps and back ache wont bugger off! and its putting me in a bad mood, keep lashing out at my partner but im sure he understands lol... ive started having vivid dreams too! weird, vived dreams:/ ive also been running to the bathroom a lot more. i kept scaring my partner last night and he got me a good one in the kitchen and i accidently peed my pants:/ i didnt even need to pee though! i blame it on the childbirth, apparently after you have a child your bladder is more relaxed and lazy so its very easy to 'leak'! was not impressed:/


----------



## mummy3ds

Phew Im not the only 1........I sneezed earlier opps :(


----------



## mimismom

i have had another temp spike it has been either 98.34 or 98.17 since ov consistantly. Now its 98.4,,8 hope this mean something I just got even mo


----------



## mummy3ds

I have heard a rise in temp is a good thing, how many DPO are you? x


----------



## mimismom

9dpo


----------



## mummy3ds

So are you testing tomorrow? x


----------



## mimismom

Sooooooo I tested thos morning and bfn but.im still hopeful probably just too soon


----------



## mimismom

Oh and sugarpi went and bought 8 cheapies and the hubby and I stood there arguing over who would pay for them. No real argiment he was shocked I was picking up 8 tests. It was hilarious. Always know how to lighten the mood lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, nothing new today still same old symptoms although i woke up in agony this morning, felt as though i was 9 months pregnant and having to get up for a pee, was all stiff and could barely move lol... i keep taking a test every night and they are all BFN although i am still only 9dpo i think i have 5 tests left so im trying to hold out for another couple of days, think i will end up buying another pack of tests just so i can keep testing every day lol x


----------



## mimismom

Kim we are right together. 9dpo and bfns lol and the madness contimues with my temp spike!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mimismom said:


> Kim we are right together. 9dpo and bfns lol and the madness contimues with my temp spike!

I am not tracking my temps just taking every day as it comes lol x


----------



## mimismom

Tjat was the one thong I thougjt I could do.consistently that could be a tell tell sign. Because checkin cm was not gonna work for me


----------



## g3mani

Oh i donno how to understand this cm either..
So wat u ppl suggest shall i test on 22nd due on 24th..
Am scared to test too.


----------



## SugarPie07

Well, 10dpo - just one day ahead of you guys! BFN again this morning, blah. But, my temp is still high, so still hopeful!! Check out my chart below - any thoughts??

Soooo crampy this morning, which woke me up. I can't believe how much I'm peeing either, as I didn't think I drank enough to pee that much. Backache, super tired this morning, and my heavy boobs turned into heavier boobs with my right one hurting. Feeling a little down... I reallly wanted to see two lines pop up this morning! I know I'm not out yet, but I just want this so bad.
 



Attached Files:







3d29e1.png
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SugarPie07

Oooohhhhhh.... I just read on FF that I have a possible Triphasic chart!! That's good news! Come on BFP!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Ok I caved super early I know but sometimes you just cant resist the calling of the tests in the drawer!!
It has the faintest of faint pink lines which appeared in the time scale although now its dry is clearer......can I really believe it, its a super cheap test!!


----------



## SugarPie07

mummy3ds said:


> Ok I caved super early I know but sometimes you just cant resist the calling of the tests in the drawer!!
> It has the faintest of faint pink lines which appeared in the time scale although now its dry is clearer......can I really believe it, its a super cheap test!!

Do you have a picture?? I hope it is for you!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Have nothing to take one with :( phone is super old lol I keep getting it out to look at it!! x


----------



## mimismom

Sooo I had to look up triphasic and with my second temp increase that means I could has a triphasic chart too


----------



## SugarPie07

mimismom said:


> Sooo I had to look up triphasic and with my second temp increase that means I could has a triphasic chart too

Woohoo!!! I hope we are super lucky! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## mimismom

That would be so cool!

Mummy3 I hope that line just gets.darker and darker


----------



## mummy3ds

Peed on another stick Im addicted now (different brand) and that too was a faint positive :) roll on tomorrow morning :) x


----------



## mimismom

Go mummy3!


----------



## nearlythere38

mummy3ds said:


> Peed on another stick Im addicted now (different brand) and that too was a faint positive :) roll on tomorrow morning :) x

ooo exciting!!!! how many dpo r u?? x


----------



## SugarPie07

mummy3ds said:


> Peed on another stick Im addicted now (different brand) and that too was a faint positive :) roll on tomorrow morning :) x

Awesome!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## mimismom

Sugarpie we are next!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> Peed on another stick Im addicted now (different brand) and that too was a faint positive :) roll on tomorrow morning :) x

Oh i am so JEALOUS! how many dpo are you?! Ive been POAS every day and it still a BFN at 9dpo:( x


----------



## SugarPie07

mimismom said:


> Sugarpie we are next!

Yes!!

I'm adding headache and nausea to my list today - could be the heat outside, but I'm hoping it's just a BFP on the way :)


----------



## SugarPie07

kimberleyrobx said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Peed on another stick Im addicted now (different brand) and that too was a faint positive :) roll on tomorrow morning :) x
> 
> Oh i am so JEALOUS! how many dpo are you?! Ive been POAS every day and it still a BFN at 9dpo:( xClick to expand...

You're on the "next" list as well :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I HOPE SO!!! :( x


----------



## mimismom

Yeees you to Kim baby dust ladies


----------



## mummy3ds

Im 8DPO so really early, both those tests have now turned neg but it has been 3-4 hrs since I tested and they do say neg can go pos and pos can go neg......confused!! x


----------



## g3mani

Mummy3 good to know got faint bfp..it will soon be darker line.
Me too adding nausea and constipation to my list.
Now.having severe cramps too.unable to.sit here at work.

Ladies please pray for us..

Best of luck to all!


----------



## mummy3ds

Well I have tested this morning and its a clear but faint positive going to test again over the weekend, DH has said its going to cost him a fortune if I keep poas lol x


----------



## piya

congrats mummy3ds... for the Faint BFP.. have happy n healthy 9 months..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> Well I have tested this morning and its a clear but faint positive going to test again over the weekend, DH has said its going to cost him a fortune if I keep poas lol x

Oh i am so jealous! And very happy for you! Go and buy a clearblue, that will definitely tell you! I am still getting BFN, i last tested yesterday afternoon i think from now on i will test just before i go to bed, gives me something to look forward to during the day! no new symptoms here and my cramping seems to have dulled down a bit but still there, i was a major bitch to my OH last night, everything he did just annoyed me! and he was just sitting there! it was like 'i could fit so much more into that corner if his stupid computer desk wasnt there! this place is a STATE! dont you dare laugh at me or you can move back to your mums!' Oh i was so angry at nothing lol, he however found me hilarious last night i ended up going to bed in a really bad mood...


----------



## mummy3ds

The test I did this morning was a clear blue :) Im going to try very hard to get a pic on here will be a mission with a friend I think lol :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> The test I did this morning was a clear blue :) Im going to try very hard to get a pic on here will be a mission with a friend I think lol :)

Oh sounds great! Congratulations! x


----------



## mummy3ds

How do I add a pic?x


----------



## mummy3ds

Not sure if I have attached it :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cb.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nearlythere38

wow congratulations!!!! u didnt have many symptoms did u?


----------



## mummy3ds

You can see it then? Its clearer than that in "real" life :)

I have no symptoms, had cramping on Monday thought AF was coming as it hurt for a few hours, my bbs ache but nothing to make me think anything tbh

The reason I tested is cause on Sunday an advert came on for icecream and I had to go and get some, I have craved it with my other pgs so it put the idea in my head.....very odd :)


----------



## nearlythere38

yeah can definitely see it. which brand did u use before? cos the blue dye tests get a bad press for having evaps. think the next one u do u should try a digital or a frer! that gives me some hope because last night i was tucked up in bed at 8 (knackered) and got a sudden urge to have a crisp and vinegar sandwich, which i craved in my last pregnancy. went down and made one it was delish!!


----------



## mummy3ds

It was a cheapie freedom test, not very clear as also 25miu.

I have a digital test left (a uk trial one) but I may go and get a couple of others lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> Not sure if I have attached it :shrug:

CONGRATULATIONS! jealous much:( x


----------



## mummy3ds

kimberleyrobx said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I have attached it :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! jealous much:( xClick to expand...

Im sure yours is on its way too :) x


----------



## piya

wow.. mummy3ds.. its a definite bfp.. icecream cravings... cool..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I have attached it :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! jealous much:( xClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure yours is on its way too :) xClick to expand...

I hope so! how are you feeling mummy to be? x


----------



## mummy3ds

Nervous and hungry lol :)


----------



## mimismom

Congrats mummy3!!!!!!!!! Happy n healthy 9 months

Afm- not too much going on here bbs still tender but thats about it. Cramping has dulled.... 10dpo bfn whats new? Lol still praying and hoping


----------



## g3mani

Congrats mummy! Takecare...

OMG when am i going to get bfp...
keeping my fingers crossed..:dust:


----------



## SugarPie07

Congrats Mummy!!!!


----------



## SugarPie07

11dpo - temp rising still - see my chart!!! Woohoo! AF should be here today or tomorrow and no sign yet. Crampy again, backache, really bloated, headache, creamy CM, and really high CP - weird. 

AND, since I'm a POAS addict, I took 3 different kinds this morning - IC, Target early, and FRER. Nothing on the IC or FRER, but I swear that there is a light blue line on the Target one!! It could be my eyes just wanting to see one, but this was in the time frame of the test! Can any of you guys see it too??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d29e1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 18









photo 2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## nearlythere38

yes i can see it!!!! fingers crossed its the start of your bfp!! i would test again in morning


----------



## nearlythere38

new symptom from today....tingling in my boobs, if anyone has breastfed before it feels like the let down reflex. strange!


----------



## g3mani

SugarPie07 said:


> 11dpo - temp rising still - see my chart!!! Woohoo! AF should be here today or tomorrow and no sign yet. Crampy again, backache, really bloated, headache, creamy CM, and really high CP - weird.
> 
> AND, since I'm a POAS addict, I took 3 different kinds this morning - IC, Target early, and FRER. Nothing on the IC or FRER, but I swear that there is a light blue line on the Target one!! It could be my eyes just wanting to see one, but this was in the time frame of the test! Can any of you guys see it too??
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d29e1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar

Wow all the best..wishing you soon see that darker bfp line...congrats


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> new symptom from today....tingling in my boobs, if anyone has breastfed before it feels like the let down reflex. strange!

same here, my breasts keep tingling and keep erecting for no reason! no new symptoms, my cramping has even dulled down a lot, just a cramp here and there, feeling a bit doubtful now because i havent had a positive test yet but i suppose we'll just have to wait and see x


----------



## nearlythere38

i think ive had very very faint lines on an ic and a clearblue. might test again tomorrow


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> i think ive had very very faint lines on an ic and a clearblue. might test again tomorrow

Do you have any pictures and how many dpo are you? x


----------



## nearlythere38

i cant get a pic cos it just looks blurry. its so faint i wouldnt be suprised if its evap lines. im 9dpo x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> i cant get a pic cos it just looks blurry. its so faint i wouldnt be suprised if its evap lines. im 9dpo x

Oh lucky you! I am only 11 dpo and still getting bfn, what brand did you use? x


----------



## mimismom

Yay fxd that it does get darker Sugarpie and nearly there!!!

Kimberly almost no cramping here either temp was a 98.34 Monday 98.34 tues and 98.20 today still above coverline of 97.6 but cant help but feel.a.bit doubtful when.i.keep.getting bfn. Got another bfn its 11dpo. But keep telling myself only 25% of women get bfp early average get the 1 day before missed period. Hope thats our case


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Me too, my partner and i have to go to the shops for food today so think i might pick up a twin pack of clearblue while im there! x


----------



## nearlythere38

i just got some cheapies off ebay. and then a clearblue easy that i got free from the clearblue study. its still only early isnt it, i didnt get one til 14dpo with my last!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Ive been using internet cheapies too but so far bfn, going to get a twin pack and take one today, and leave the other one until my period is late:) x


----------



## mimismom

Welp! Im going to find another kinda test too


----------



## mummy3ds

I did the CB study too :) it was that test other test I posted on here yesterday :)
I peed on 2 today lol 1st one a cheapie but can still see the pink line, 2nd one a tesco one and the line is clear clear clear!!!
Fx for some more BFP in the next few days :)


----------



## mimismom

Yaaay keep'em coming


----------



## nearlythere38

mummy3ds said:


> I did the CB study too :) it was that test other test I posted on here yesterday :)
> I peed on 2 today lol 1st one a cheapie but can still see the pink line, 2nd one a tesco one and the line is clear clear clear!!!
> Fx for some more BFP in the next few days :)

ohhh would u mind posting your bfp pics so i can compare??? thats great that they are getting darker. do u already have children?? x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Oh im so happy for you both! jealous much:( we've just been to tesco and i bought a twin pack of clearblue easy so will test soon as leave the other for when my period is late x


----------



## nikkih1288

Loving all the :bfp:

I am 10dpo and no symptoms unless you count being crazy emotional and sneezing alot LOL. I'm kind of sad I have no symptoms:(


----------



## mimismom

My symptoms are coming and going. Mild cramping here and.there and lower back ache here amd there


----------



## SugarPie07

12dpo - FMU on EPT below... I saw something and ended up taking the stupid thing apart! There's a light blue line there :):):)... Not totally convinced though - FRER negative with SMU. Don't want to get my hopes up, only to be crushed later!

Temp still up, AF due today - no sign. Crampy, tired, bloated, sore boobs - all the classic AF signs, but she's not hear. Honestly, just give me a definite positive, or have her show up so I can get on to the next one! 

I'm going crazy!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SugarPie07

nikkih1288 said:


> Loving all the :bfp:
> 
> I am 10dpo and no symptoms unless you count being crazy emotional and sneezing alot LOL. I'm kind of sad I have no symptoms:(

No symptoms can be a symptom!!


----------



## nikkih1288

SugarPie07 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the :bfp:
> 
> I am 10dpo and no symptoms unless you count being crazy emotional and sneezing alot LOL. I'm kind of sad I have no symptoms:(
> 
> No symptoms can be a symptom!!Click to expand...

I guess we will see. Last night dh asked me when I am testing because for the last week I have been an emotional mess. Crying for no reason and blowing up at people which is not me.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

hey everyone! UPDATE!!! I have just took a clearblue test and there is the faintest of faintest of a blue line! I would take a picture but i dont think my i-phone will capture the line it is so faint! what do you guys think? pregnant?! x


----------



## nearlythere38

woooooo mine was also faintest of faint lol....lets hope its gonna get darker


----------



## SugarPie07

Woohoo for the faint lines!! Let's get em darker!!!

:dust:


----------



## mummy3ds

nikkih1288 said:


> Loving all the :bfp:
> 
> I am 10dpo and no symptoms unless you count being crazy emotional and sneezing alot LOL. I'm kind of sad I have no symptoms:(

I have no symptoms except the above lol the only reason I thought I was pg is that I was craving icecream.

I will try and get another pic on it takes me a while to figure it out lol

and yes I have 3 boys :)


----------



## SugarPie07

kimberleyrobx said:


> hey everyone! UPDATE!!! I have just took a clearblue test and there is the faintest of faintest of a blue line! I would take a picture but i dont think my i-phone will capture the line it is so faint! what do you guys think? pregnant?! x

I've been taking mine with my iPhone - they come out ok - would love to see your lines!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3ds

After what I was reading yesterday......a line is a line :) YAY lots of BFP :)


----------



## nearlythere38

mummy3ds said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the :bfp:
> 
> I am 10dpo and no symptoms unless you count being crazy emotional and sneezing alot LOL. I'm kind of sad I have no symptoms:(
> 
> I have no symptoms except the above lol the only reason I thought I was pg is that I was craving icecream.
> 
> I will try and get another pic on it takes me a while to figure it out lol
> 
> and yes I have 3 boys :)Click to expand...

well i.thought from your username but didnt want to presume lol. i have 2 boys. was u trying for a girl? i would so love a girl!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I tried to upload a picture but the file is too large:( x


----------



## mummy3ds

I honestly dont mind but a bit of pink in my life would be nice :)

As you all know pics dont show up fab the CB is yesterdays and the other one is todays :) x
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> I honestly dont mind but a bit of pink in my life would be nice :)
> 
> As you all know pics dont show up fab the CB is yesterdays and the other one is todays :) x

Thats exactly how my clearblue test is! oh this thread is so lucky! happy happy happy :) have you told your partner yet?x


----------



## mimismom

Wow mummy!!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## mimismom

Hopefully this thread will do.me some good aswell can we get a count of the bfp?


----------



## mummy3ds

Oh yes I told him at the 1st glint of a positive and told him not to get excited, to which he responded with how am I supposed to not get excited......he says I am costing him a fortune in tests as thats now 5 positive tests lol xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mummy3ds said:


> Oh yes I told him at the 1st glint of a positive and told him not to get excited, to which he responded with how am I supposed to not get excited......he says I am costing him a fortune in tests as thats now 5 positive tests lol xx

LOL! oh i know what you mean, once you have taken one test you just cant help but take another ten! x


----------



## mimismom

And once you see all these positives you can help but want to go get better tests lol


----------



## nikkih1288

Congrats Mummy. I am hoping since you had the same thing as me (emotional) I get a bfp this month.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone just a wee update! i am having small twinges on my right and left side and i am suffering awful mood swings... happy as larry one minute and grouchy the next:/ anyone else? x


----------



## g3mani

Wow congrats ladies...happy aabt all bfps...


----------



## SugarPie07

I was totally turned off by my usual lunch today - it tasted awful. And now, I feel famished and am craving sweets so bad! I just went to our vending machine to get a sweet afternoon treat :)

I'm super tired too. I just want to take a nap!


----------



## g3mani

Just now tested in clearblue bfn:-(
Anyways af not due till 26th.will keep on testing

please wish me gudlck and pray for me...please...


----------



## nearlythere38

g3mani said:


> Just now tested in clearblue bfn:-(
> Anyways af not due till 26th.will keep on testing
> 
> please wish me gudlck and pray for me...please...

definitely not out yet. my af due the same day. i did another ic this morning. if there is a linr there, its so faint so i doubt its anything cos it would be getting darker. confusing! good luck x


----------



## piya

g3mani said:


> Just now tested in clearblue bfn:-(
> Anyways af not due till 26th.will keep on testing
> 
> please wish me gudlck and pray for me...please...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:
:flower::flower::flower:
to turn the bfn a fabulous bfp.. good luck dear


----------



## piya

my af due on 28.. i m having no special symptoms yet.10dpo. still i pray it turns out to be our lucky month..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

SugarPie07 said:


> I was totally turned off by my usual lunch today - it tasted awful. And now, I feel famished and am craving sweets so bad! I just went to our vending machine to get a sweet afternoon treat :)
> 
> I'm super tired too. I just want to take a nap!

oh i know the feeling! for the past week i have taken afternoon naps same as emily and they have lasted 3-3 and a half hours long :/ im always tired these days! mood swings are horrible, OT thinks i have bipolar but im desperately hoping im pregnant lol x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

piya said:


> my af due on 28.. i m having no special symptoms yet.10dpo. still i pray it turns out to be our lucky month..

i am 12dpo x


----------



## mimismom

Hey Ladie hope you all are well besides having a case,of the crazies. Af is due the 25th soooo close every cheapie has given me bfn. hoping to get a bfp soon no symptoms rigjt now


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mimismom said:


> Hey Ladie hope you all are well besides having a case,of the crazies. Af is due the 25th soooo close every cheapie has given me bfn. hoping to get a bfp soon no symptoms rigjt now

I was using my internet cheapies but didnt get even the faintest of line, there was just nothing! this clear blue test has given me so much hope, i hope it wasnt a negative! will test with the other one in a few days x


----------



## g3mani

Thanks.nearly and piya..thxa lot..seriously praying all time..

All the best to all my dear ladies here..


----------



## mimismom

Kimberly i.seriously love the.new addition to your signature


----------



## nearlythere38

kimberly have i missed summat lol...have u done another test??


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> kimberly have i missed summat lol...have u done another test??

For the past week I've been using my internet cheapies and they were all completely negative, took a clear blue test yesterday and it was a faint positive, and took an Internet cheapie today and it was also positive! x


----------



## nikkih1288

yahooo so excited for you Kimberly where are you in your cycle?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I am CD 21! (my usual cycles are 28 days long) I ovulated on CD 10 and had implantation 15DPO (CD 15)!


----------



## nikkih1288

Oh boy so at 11dpo there is still hope woohoo. Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you !


----------



## nearlythere38

wooooooooo congratulations xxx


----------



## mimismom

Yes congrats Kimberly!!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## piya

congrats kimberly.. have happy n healthy 9 months,,


----------



## piya

sugarpie and nearly... its ur turn now.. i wish those faint had turned to clear bfp ... good luck and lots of babydust to all...


----------



## mimismom

Getting some more cramping. Dont know if i should be happy or sad. Dont know if its a goos thing or bad thing. Smh


----------



## SugarPie07

Ugh... I want to keep my hopes up so bad. I had slight temp drop this morning... from consistent 97.9 to 97.6, but I did take it an hour earlier because I got up to use the restroom. No AF... she's officially one day late. Got another faint, faint line on a blue dye test, but I hear they are notorious for faint lines like that. Neg on FRER (supposed to be most reliable for early testing) and neg on IC. Still same symptoms as yesterday, boobs getting a little more sore, but that's it.

I feel like I want to cry since I can't seem to get a definite BFP. I shouldn't have told DH about my faint lines either. He's been patting my tummy every morning with a smile on his face - I see how bad he wants this too.

Nothing more to do but wait it out. Today is 13dpo - guess it's still possible. If nothing happens over the weekend, I'm going to call my doc and see if I can get a blood test.

Congrats to the BFPs :) Good luck to those still waiting!!!

:dust:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, i bought a pink baby vest for emily with the words 'IM GOING TO BE A BIG SISTER!' on it and got a picture of her wearing it, and sent it to the family, getting a lot of 'wow!'s! dont think they were expecting this lol x


----------



## mimismom

Sorry sugar pie. Hopefully something Will give.and you Will get your bfp


----------



## mimismom

Kimberly it sounds really cute


----------



## g3mani

nearlythere38 said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> Just now tested in clearblue bfn:-(
> Anyways af not due till 26th.will keep on testing
> 
> please wish me gudlck and pray for me...please...
> 
> definitely not out yet. my af due the same day. i did another ic this morning. if there is a linr there, its so faint so i doubt its anything cos it would be getting darker. confusing! good luck xClick to expand...




kimberleyrobx said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> kimberly have i missed summat lol...have u done another test??
> 
> For the past week I've been using my internet cheapies and they were all completely negative, took a clear blue test yesterday and it was a faint positive, and took an Internet cheapie today and it was also positive! xClick to expand...


wow congrats dear...all the best


----------



## g3mani

Got little.bloody mixed cm when i wiped just now! Its light red..am worried what could it be ? 
Implantation or af..but af not due till 25th todays just 23rd..am scared what it could be..am .having mild cramps and lower bck pain..

Please pray for me


----------



## mimismom

g3mani fingers crossed for IMPLANTATION!!!


----------



## g3mani

mimismom said:


> g3mani fingers crossed for IMPLANTATION!!!

Thanks friend..am.scared and worried.thanks for you support.
Lots of good luck to you


----------



## mimismom

PSSSHHH im scared too i had a bad case of hungar, cramps, and fatigue at the saaame time. all that could be af or pregnancy. blah (<--- fav word)


----------



## piya

m having no normal symptoms af due after 2 days.. what is going on... getting bored..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

hey how is everyone doing? my cramping and back ache are completely gone although now i constantly feel a bit sick to my stomach, just hope i dont get morning sickness this pregnancy :( x


----------



## piya

i m waiting and waiting.. nothing new to report.. m almost dry.. i m 11dpo today.. wondering can i be pregnant with no symptoms... fingers crossed.. babydust to all..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

no symptoms doesnt mean your not pregnant! hang in there im sure you will get your BFP :) x


----------



## piya

thanks i needed those words.. was very upset.. but u made my day.. thank u for the support..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I didnt realise i was pregnant with my daughter until my period was two late and the only symptom i had was travel sickness, i felt sick every time i got on the bus or in a car! Or maybe thats because i wasnt looking for symptoms lol, this time is so different. i feel sick already! praying to keep the morning sickness away:( x


----------



## g3mani

Hai stil bleeding is there but scanty.not much in pad but there when i wipe..its it rick red sorry tmi.but af like cramps and horrible lower back pain.scared upset worroed but hopefl.what shall i do.no clue.praying.
10dpo


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, here is my BFP! i took this test around 5 minutes ago! it is a lot clearer in real life x


----------



## mimismom

Yyyyyyaaaayyya YayayYAAAY! Whew wipes sweat from . Congrats!


----------



## nearlythere38

hi girls, well god knows whats going on with me. i got the very very faint line on the clearblue other day, and had some very faint lines on some cheapies. took a frer this afternoon, nothing, went back 25 mins later and very faint line, but dont know if evap or not. hmmmmm, im 4 days before af due


----------



## mimismom

Frombrow


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> hi girls, well god knows whats going on with me. i got the very very faint line on the clearblue other day, and had some very faint lines on some cheapies. took a frer this afternoon, nothing, went back 25 mins later and very faint line, but dont know if evap or not. hmmmmm, im 4 days before af due

my period wasnt due until the 28th but i ovulated early! i took a clearblue test two days ago and it was barely noticable, it was like a shadow so i wasnt really convinced! i caved and used my other clearblue test today and it was darker! maybe just wait until af is due and test, a line is a line! x


----------



## nearlythere38

thanks. i have one frer left so gonna do it Monday. x


----------



## g3mani

Am having severe cramp and blood when i wipe .so tensed.

Hey congrats kimberly...

Keeping fingers crossed for you nearly..all the best ladies


----------



## piya

hi all m still symptomless but having high temps 99.2 in evening for first time(sorry i m temping twice in all cycles).. and i knew m fool but i peed on opk and got faint test line.. so i think i m out.. but something in my heart is denying it.. m11dpo today have 15days LP..


----------



## SugarPie07

Congrats to Kimberley :) Good luck Nearlythere!!

Mimismom, how are you hanging in there?

Fingers crosses for you Piya and Gemani :)


----------



## SugarPie07

2 days late now - no AF, another slight temp dip this morning, and neg on IC and Answer test this morning :( Feeling like I'm out. Had a good cry when DH kept asking what was wrong. If AF does show, it will likely be August/September before we can try again due to his work schedule. I'll officially be 35 by then, and I know it's only a number, but it's doing a serious number on my mind. :cry:


----------



## mimismom

Just getting off from workin overtime. Tirrrred hoprfully dd is ready for a nap. Been having tingly/itchy nipples the past two days..nevernotived.them before but hey thats why its called SYMPTOM SPOTTING. havent.been able to temp since I worked my part time job the past 2 nights and overtime today


----------



## g3mani

I think am out.bleeding bit heavy with clots and tissues.sorry tmi am worried.is this af 2 days ahead or imp..:winkwink:


----------



## nearlythere38

im sorry hun :-( i dont think its ib. ive never had it but its only supposed to.be spotting. perhaps it was a chemical pg? (((hugs))))


----------



## g3mani

nearlythere38 said:


> im sorry hun :-( i dont think its ib. ive never had it but its only supposed to.be spotting. perhaps it was a chemical pg? (((hugs))))

Thanks..am so down..donno why af came 2days ahead..anyways lets see may be this cycle..any idea about clomid?


----------



## nearlythere38

no sorry. maybe some of the other girls mighy


----------



## piya

hey, i got up late today.. almost 4hrs..then had very freezing cold water, went to freshup, later i remembered the temping.. i checked its 98.1, shall i enter it on ff.. i think its not applicable.. 
regarding clomid - i m taking clomid.. its wonderful drug.. i got 1 big folli and ovulated on its own..


----------



## g3mani

piya said:


> hey, i got up late today.. almost 4hrs..then had very freezing cold water, went to freshup, later i remembered the temping.. i checked its 98.1, shall i enter it on ff.. i think its not applicable..
> regarding clomid - i m taking clomid.. its wonderful drug.. i got 1 big folli and ovulated on its own..

Hey thanks piya..went to gyne..:nope: wat is got yesterday is af.. it was not imp .
She prescribed me clomid from tmrw.keeping my fingers crossed anything to be followed?
any spl things to follow to make it work?


----------



## piya

get the first cycle monitored..by usg.. if ur doc agrees.. it confirms ovulation too n check the follicle size,number and endo lining thickness...
i take it night after dinner to avoid side-effects.. i got lot of hot flashes and then cramping whichh is going on still..


----------



## g3mani

piya said:


> hey, i got up late today.. almost 4hrs..then had very freezing cold water, went to freshup, later i remembered the temping.. i checked its 98.1, shall i enter it on ff.. i think its not applicable..
> regarding clomid - i m taking clomid.. its wonderful drug.. i got 1 big folli and ovulated on its own..

Hey thanks piya..went to gyne..:nope: wat is got yesterday is af.. it was not imp .
She prescribed me clomid from tmrw.keeping my fingers crossed anything to be followed?
any spl things to follow to make it work?


----------



## piya

got pricky needle sensation for few secs in my right nipps just now.. is af is coming.. it is due on 28..


----------



## SugarPie07

AF got me this morning :(

I'll have to see how this next cycle goes. This past one was 32 days. I don't even know when DH will be home next time I O. :shrug:


----------



## Just_Breathe

Hi everyone!:) I'm new here.. to the girls on 1DPO-4DPO.. doesnt implantation have to take place first to feel any symptoms? I THINK i am 1DPO.. can OPK's fade slowly?


----------



## Just_Breathe

Hi girls.. I'm new here :) to the girls 1DPO -4DPO.. doesn't implantation have to take place first before you get any symptoms? I think I am 1DPO... can OPKs fade slowly?


----------



## mimismom

Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol


----------



## piya

hi all m 13dpo.. stopped progesterone from today.. my lp is 15day.. may be af is coming.. m again with no symptoms...


----------



## g3mani

mimismom said:


> Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
> Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol

@mimismom & sugarpie: 
am on my af too :growlmad:

lets keep our fingers crossed for this cycle atleast.
Am starting clomid today..
Read evening primrose oil is gud to increase fertile cm.
Any thoughts about that?
Still dont understand why we had so many symptoms :wacko:


----------



## g3mani

mimismom said:


> Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
> Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol

@mimismom & sugarpie: 
am on my af too :growlmad:

lets keep our fingers crossed for this cycle atleast.
Am starting clomid today..
Read evening primrose oil is gud to increase fertile cm.
Any thoughts about that?
Still dont understand why we had so many symptoms :wacko:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey everyone, sorry to hear that AF got you ladies:( lots of :dust: for the next cycle! how are we all today? all my symptoms have gone, all i have now is a little niggling feeling in the pit of my stomach and having to pee every 15-20 minutes lol x


----------



## g3mani

kimberleyrobx said:


> Hey everyone, sorry to hear that AF got you ladies:( lots of :dust: for the next cycle! how are we all today? all my symptoms have gone, all i have now is a little niggling feeling in the pit of my stomach and having to pee every 15-20 minutes lol x

How are you kimberly? Takecare dear..planing to start clomid but worried bout side effect


----------



## nikkih1288

I am due today and no sign of AF at all. I',ll test in the morning if she does not show.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry to hear that AF got you ladies:( lots of :dust: for the next cycle! how are we all today? all my symptoms have gone, all i have now is a little niggling feeling in the pit of my stomach and having to pee every 15-20 minutes lol x
> 
> How are you kimberly? Takecare dear..planing to start clomid but worried bout side effectClick to expand...

Im ok, keep having this niggling feeling in my stomach like i am bloated or ate too much, feeling sick :/ how are you? what are the side effects of clomid? god you might end up with twins  x


----------



## g3mani

kimberleyrobx said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry to hear that AF got you ladies:( lots of :dust: for the next cycle! how are we all today? all my symptoms have gone, all i have now is a little niggling feeling in the pit of my stomach and having to pee every 15-20 minutes lol x
> 
> How are you kimberly? Takecare dear..planing to start clomid but worried bout side effectClick to expand...
> 
> Im ok, keep having this niggling feeling in my stomach like i am bloated or ate too much, feeling sick :/ how are you? what are the side effects of clomid? god you might end up with twins  xClick to expand...

Am good, bit down though mentally. Din't expect af.
WOW thanks a lot dear , i don't want to feel greedy, atleast one more health baby, i will feel happy.My dd already feeling so lonely, thats the reason that made me very keen about 2nd baby..keeping my fingers crossed.
Please visit the doc and start taking all vits.
Happy 9 months dear!


----------



## piya

kimberly how r u.. r u feeling ok now.. consult ur doc before any meds.. enjoy the bumpy months ahead..


----------



## nearlythere38

hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(


----------



## g3mani

nearlythere38 said:


> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(

Dont loose hope..it may be imp.keeping fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

g3mani said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(
> 
> Dont loose hope..it may be imp.keeping fingers crossed:hugs:Click to expand...

ah thanks hun but its bright red and not spotting. im also cramping but i have been.cramping since ov :-( x


----------



## g3mani

nearlythere38 said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(
> 
> Dont loose hope..it may be imp.keeping fingers crossed:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thanks hun but its bright red and not spotting. im also cramping but i have been.cramping since ov :-( xClick to expand...

I read on twoweekswait site that some ppl had af like bleeding for 3 days and later found out that they are preggo after 2nd month.Dont want to give false hope but wait and take a blood test if u feel u might be preggo.

I also had the same issue since i had bleeding with cramping and all but same like you i had cramps right from ovu date.

All the best


----------



## piya

g3mani said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(
> 
> Dont loose hope..it may be imp.keeping fingers crossed:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ah thanks hun but its bright red and not spotting. im also cramping but i have been.cramping since ov :-( xClick to expand...
> 
> I read on twoweekswait site that some ppl had af like bleeding for 3 days and later found out that they are preggo after 2nd month.Dont want to give false hope but wait and take a blood test if u feel u might be preggo.
> 
> I also had the same issue since i had bleeding with cramping and all but same like you i had cramps right from ovu date.
> 
> All the bestClick to expand...

:hugs: sorry .. i agree with g3mani... u might still had not lost it..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(

aw im sorry to hear that i dont know what to say:( maybe its just very late implantation bleeding? x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

how is everyone today? i have a midwife appointment booked in for next thursday, cant wait although i already know what to expect lol, feeling better today :) x


----------



## SugarPie07

nearlythere38 said:


> hi girls well i think ive had a chemical. i got faint positives on a clearblue, cheapies and 2 FRERs. my husband even saw them and got excited. but i did worry because the lines were faint and not getting any darker. planned to get a digital today but started bleeding last night, 2 days early. gutted :-(

:hugs: Sorry to hear hun...


----------



## SugarPie07

g3mani said:


> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
> Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol
> 
> @mimismom & sugarpie:
> am on my af too :growlmad:
> 
> lets keep our fingers crossed for this cycle atleast.
> Am starting clomid today..
> Read evening primrose oil is gud to increase fertile cm.
> Any thoughts about that?
> Still dont understand why we had so many symptoms :wacko:Click to expand...

A little late to reply... just saw this post. I've read a lot on EPO too, and think it's a healthy support supplement. I'll be taking it regularly from hear on out. Are you going to be taking it too?


----------



## g3mani

SugarPie07 said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
> Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol
> 
> @mimismom & sugarpie:
> am on my af too :growlmad:
> 
> lets keep our fingers crossed for this cycle atleast.
> Am starting clomid today..
> Read evening primrose oil is gud to increase fertile cm.
> Any thoughts about that?
> Still dont understand why we had so many symptoms :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> A little late to reply... just saw this post. I've read a lot on EPO too, and think it's a healthy support supplement. I'll be taking it regularly from hear on out. Are you going to be taking it too?Click to expand...


yes started yesterday..read we can take til ovu then we can take flax oil since epr will affect pregnancy .they say use epr till ovu and from ovu to af flax seed oil


----------



## nikkih1288

I'm out the witch got me today :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nikkih1288 said:


> I'm out the witch got me today :(

sorry to hear:( :hugs:


----------



## mummy3ds

Hiya I am back from honeymoon :) congrats on the new BFPs and gl to those for the next cycle :) x


----------



## SugarPie07

g3mani said:


> SugarPie07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimismom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sugarpie. I took an frer test today and got abfn. Aunt flow due tomorroe.whichi
> Im.sure it wont come just to torture me. Lol
> 
> @mimismom & sugarpie:
> am on my af too :growlmad:
> 
> lets keep our fingers crossed for this cycle atleast.
> Am starting clomid today..
> Read evening primrose oil is gud to increase fertile cm.
> Any thoughts about that?
> Still dont understand why we had so many symptoms :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> A little late to reply... just saw this post. I've read a lot on EPO too, and think it's a healthy support supplement. I'll be taking it regularly from hear on out. Are you going to be taking it too?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes started yesterday..read we can take til ovu then we can take flax oil since epr will affect pregnancy .they say use epr till ovu and from ovu to af flax seed oilClick to expand...

Yes, that's what I read too :) I should have clarified... EPO til O, then Fish Oil for me.


----------



## SugarPie07

nikkih1288 said:


> I'm out the witch got me today :(

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## g3mani

nikkih1288 said:


> I'm out the witch got me today :(

sorry dear..join us. let's make this cycle ours:hugs:


----------



## g3mani

feeling so bored to start from AF again...

:dohh:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

hey ladies, new symptom update. im having a lot of hot flushes all day and still having very watery cm, im just out a cold bath and it felt amazing! been feeling hot and clammy the last few days:/ x


----------



## piya

and for me its AF ON THE WAY.. massive temp drop today15dpo.. she can be here any momment.. love u all ladies for support.. g3mani i will be your cycle buddy with few days lagging behind.. good luck for new cycle and lots of babydust to all..
kimberly your hot flashes reminded me of clomid.. yeah i m tired of them.. but will face them again as it helps me ovulate.. good luck for cute bump..


----------



## g3mani

piya said:


> and for me its AF ON THE WAY.. massive temp drop today15dpo.. she can be here any momment.. love u all ladies for support.. g3mani i will be your cycle buddy with few days lagging behind.. good luck for new cycle and lots of babydust to all..
> kimberly your hot flashes reminded me of clomid.. yeah i m tired of them.. but will face them again as it helps me ovulate.. good luck for cute bump..

thanks piya..i have started clomid 50mg and metformin 1500mg for weightloss and ovulation support( am having pcos) plus started evening primrose oil till ovu and there after either flaxseedoil or fish oil till af or preg which ever am destined to this month.keeping my fingers crossed though..

best of luck 

:dust::hugs:


----------



## mummy3ds

kimberleyrobx said:


> hey ladies, new symptom update. im having a lot of hot flushes all day and still having very watery cm, im just out a cold bath and it felt amazing! been feeling hot and clammy the last few days:/ x

Im the same hun, my DH says Im roasting in bed Im like his radiator not that we need one lol :) x


----------



## g3mani

For friends who are taking clomid or similar clomophane tablets ttc 

What is Evening Primrose oil or EPO?Evening Primrose Oil is the oil derived from a North American wildflower called Evening Primrose. Evening Primrose is not really a primrose, but it gets its name from that flower because the plant looked similar to an English Primrose. The oil is rich in Vitamin E just like olives and nuts are. In addition, evening primrose oil also has gamma linolenic acid (GLA), an essential fatty acid. People that have difficulty creating in this fatty acid in their own bodies can benefit from its use.

The Europeans were one of the first to make it popular. They brought it back to their native soil and crowned this oil a Kings cure-all because of its many useful properties that can cure a large number of diseases. In England, the oil is approved for use with eczema and high cholesterol. In women, it can especially be helpful for relieving breast pain, menstrual pains and improving the quality and fertility of cervical mucus.

How does Evening Primrose Oil help you in getting pregnant?Evening Primrose Oil or EPO lowers cholesterol, helps to alleviate premenstrual syndrome symptoms and aids in the production of fertile quality cervical fluid. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO does a world of good in treating aliments of all sorts. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is an essential fatty acid that contains gamma linolenic acid (GLA). This gamma linolenic acid (GLA) is converted to a hormone-like substance called prostaglandin E1 which has anti-inflammatory properties and may also act as a blood thinner and blood vessel dilator. These anti-inflammatory properties of evening primrose oil help people suffering from pains, aches and cramps.

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO also has effects on premenstrual syndrome symptoms and cervical mucus. If you suffer from premenstrual syndrome, it could be because you are deficient in the fatty acid, gamma linolenic acid (GLA). Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can help your body to alleviate the premenstrual syndrome symptoms by replacing the gamma linolenic acid (GLA).

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.

If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women.

What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.

There are many remedies out there to help with fertility, but few are as good as Evening Primrose Oil or EPO. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is excellent for women because of the help it gives in alleviating premenstrual syndrome symptoms, and even menopausal women can benefit from taking it. There are a large number of women who will vouch for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO as a great agent to increase the fertile type cervical fluid.

Like all herbs, the use of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can take a month or two to build up, and produce the results you are looking for. It is essential that you chart your fertility symptoms and signs, so you can know when you have ovulated. By knowing this information, you can discontinue the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation and start the flax seed oil. Unless you are very regular, charting your fertility signs is the best tool to determine where you are in your cycle.


Sorry for such a long explanation, i just want to help since i understand the pain of takingmed and ttc. please do further research till ur ok and try.

You may find it in your local nutrition shop and if ur in europe or uk or us like that u can find it in ebay or amazon i think.Since both are not accessable to me from here in UAE.btw am an indian settled in UAE


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hi girls, all day yesterday i had a niggling feeling in my stomach and i was almost sick last night, i keep throwing up in my mouth, could this be the beginning of morning sickness? my stomach was painful last night in bed couldn't get comfortable! i am having severe anger issues today, im lashing out:/ x


----------



## baby0

:hugs:


kimberleyrobx said:


> Hi girls, all day yesterday i had a niggling feeling in my stomach and i was almost sick last night, i keep throwing up in my mouth, could this be the beginning of morning sickness? my stomach was painful last night in bed couldn't get comfortable! i am having severe anger issues today, im lashing out:/ x

just noticed it says pregnant "2 did you get your BFP as we were chatting in this thread in the month but my AF arrived so could,nt comment on the thread hope y are preggers if so what did you do differant how are you feeling x:hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

baby0 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, all day yesterday i had a niggling feeling in my stomach and i was almost sick last night, i keep throwing up in my mouth, could this be the beginning of morning sickness? my stomach was painful last night in bed couldn't get comfortable! i am having severe anger issues today, im lashing out:/ x
> 
> just noticed it says pregnant "2 did you get your BFP as we were chatting in this thread in the month but my AF arrived so could,nt comment on the thread hope y are preggers if so what did you do differant how are you feeling x:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes i did get my BFP about five days ago! I didnt do anything different, we had sex every night since the last day of my period and when i got my positive OPK's we had sex in the afternoon and at night to increase our chances! I lay in bed every time for about an hour in the afternoon (went straight to sleep at night) with about three pillows under my bum so no sperm was leaking out, he must have fast sperm lol! im feeling ok just feeling sick:/ x


----------



## g3mani

Day 2 on clomid cd5..left ovaries cramping and spotting.periods stopped cd4 early mrng..yesterday was clean now from eve am spotting.wats gng on.ovu so soon or was tjat not af..read ppl got bfp after blood bfn.sooo confused..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

g3mani said:


> Day 2 on clomid cd5..left ovaries cramping and spotting.periods stopped cd4 early mrng..yesterday was clean now from eve am spotting.wats gng on.ovu so soon or was tjat not af..read ppl got bfp after blood bfn.sooo confused..

Not sure what is going on but apparently clomid users ovulate early or late, not really sure x


----------



## g3mani

kimberleyrobx said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 on clomid cd5..left ovaries cramping and spotting.periods stopped cd4 early mrng..yesterday was clean now from eve am spotting.wats gng on.ovu so soon or was tjat not af..read ppl got bfp after blood bfn.sooo confused..
> 
> Not sure what is going on but apparently clomid users ovulate early or late, not really sure xClick to expand...

Hi thanks kimberly..hows ur health.take proper food and reat dear.
Feeling soo tired wish i could sleep but unable to too much of stuff eating my brain.
Phew..


----------



## piya

g3mani said:


> Day 2 on clomid cd5..left ovaries cramping and spotting.periods stopped cd4 early mrng..yesterday was clean now from eve am spotting.wats gng on.ovu so soon or was tjat not af..read ppl got bfp after blood bfn.sooo confused..

its not from clomid, as clomid gives u ovuation after 5-10 days of stoppage of pill.. spotting thats af remains.. or it was ur IB.. use hpt to confirm.. good luck.. clomid will give you cramps from day1 to whole cycle..


----------



## g3mani

piya said:


> g3mani said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 on clomid cd5..left ovaries cramping and spotting.periods stopped cd4 early mrng..yesterday was clean now from eve am spotting.wats gng on.ovu so soon or was tjat not af..read ppl got bfp after blood bfn.sooo confused..
> 
> its not from clomid, as clomid gives u ovuation after 5-10 days of stoppage of pill.. spotting thats af remains.. or it was ur IB.. use hpt to confirm.. good luck.. clomid will give you cramps from day1 to whole cycle..Click to expand...

Thanks dear..checked its BFN today morning.hope its just remaining af blood and cramp may be due to clomid as u said.


----------



## nearlythere38

my period has stopped already. it was 2 days early and lasted only 2.5 days instead of 5-6. confused.com


----------



## g3mani

nearlythere38 said:


> my period has stopped already. it was 2 days early and lasted only 2.5 days instead of 5-6. confused.com


May be imp.keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

nearlythere38 said:


> my period has stopped already. it was 2 days early and lasted only 2.5 days instead of 5-6. confused.com

it might still be implantation, how many dpo are you? we conceived first try and my period was only four days long, and very light! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

hey everyone just a wee update. been feeling a lot of nausea today, feeling sick to my stomach :/ i usually eat a big breakfast in the morning but today ive managed a yogurt and digestive, just not feeling it :( had to take a rennie for my heart burn and paracetamol for my sore stomach last night, almost vomited but managed to keep it down, ugh:( how is everyone else doing?x


----------



## g3mani

kimberleyrobx said:


> hey everyone just a wee update. been feeling a lot of nausea today, feeling sick to my stomach :/ i usually eat a big breakfast in the morning but today ive managed a yogurt and digestive, just not feeling it :( had to take a rennie for my heart burn and paracetamol for my sore stomach last night, almost vomited but managed to keep it down, ugh:( how is everyone else doing?x

Please takecare of ur health.Take vits.My clomid was over yesterday.Keeping my fingers crossed.
Happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

Aww Kimberley the joys of pregnancy eh?? i had terrible nausea with mine but not often sick.

ok with me, not really sure whats going on but maybe im not out yet. i still have on and off light spotting, bloated, backache and cramping. but tests are still showing faint positives, todays is slightly darker....so who knows!!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Nearlythere have you tested again today?

Kimberley sorry you are feeling poorly :( x


----------



## g3mani

Hi ladies, Am on CD 11, since am taking clomid not able to guess my ovu..keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nearlythere38

tested Sunday still faint lines on ic. took a frer yesterday and negative. im thinking maybe it was all from stopping the pill. i feel like crap today, sinus trouble and a sore throat. my boobs have started tingling again and i still have backacke and cramping so maybe.preparing to ovulate again??? if that was my period it makes me cycle day 8 today


----------



## SoniaLopez133

kimberleyrobx said:


> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x

So tell me were you pregnant


----------



## kimberleyrobx

SoniaLopez133 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? are we all still symptom spotting?! Im trying not to but i cant help it lol... i am now four days past ovulation and ive had major heartburn since ovulation day, (TMI) i had diorreah last night and the day before but im not sure if that counts as a symptom and im feeling small contraction like feelings on my left side so im hoping that little egg is on its way to implant! anyone else got any symptoms to share? i got bored yesterday and took a pregnancy test which of course was negative but i thought i'd try it anyway :) x
> 
> So tell me were you pregnantClick to expand...

Yes i was! I got pregnant first try! Our little boy is now 9 weeks old tomorrow, and he has his first jabs this afternoon! xx


----------



## loa209

Hello ladies. I know this is an old thread. Had a question tho. When is 1DPO? My LMP started on the 27th. For about 4 days. Using the O calculator online, if my cycle is an average 28, is states that my ovulation period is from the 7th-12th of June. We DTD on the 3rd, 4th and 7th. Not sure what day I would consider as 1DPO. Can someone please help me?

Thank you!


----------



## loa209

loa209 said:


> Hello ladies. I know this is an old thread. Had a question tho. When is 1DPO? My LMP started on the 27th. For about 4 days. Using the O calculator online, if my cycle is an average 28, is states that my ovulation period is from the 7th-12th of June. We DTD on the 3rd, 4th and 7th. Not sure what day I would consider as 1DPO. Can someone please help me?
> 
> Thank you!

Also, with the days we've DTD/BD, dies it look like we have a good chance. My BF is now back to work. Not sure we'll have another chance to BD for another handful of days. I'm thinking my window is over by then. Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## waiting56

do you mind if i join? i am 1dpo and i am anxiously waiting, on a side note does anyone know how soon your urine would be effective for a diy pregnacy test? (just found out thoes excited today)


----------



## waiting56

did not realze this was such a old thread, wish i had someone to wait with


----------

